# How to tension a Dayan 2x2 and lube the cube?



## Daniel Mizrahi (Jan 20, 2014)

How do DAYAN 2x2 Tension to my why she sometimes he makes my pops and I'm stretching it a tad they go 

And would love a link to how to lubricate all cubical with MARU LUBE


----------



## Username (Jan 20, 2014)

How to lube a cube with maru: Put a drop or two in.


----------



## Daniel Mizrahi (Jan 20, 2014)

Username said:


> How to lube a cube with maru: Put a drop or two in.



can i get a video?! i want to see it


----------



## DAoliHVAR (Jan 20, 2014)

first
stretch the cube a bit so that the insides are visible
second
take the maru lube and put a drop inside the cube
since this is a 2x2 make sure to put a tiny amount or it will spread out and get all over the cube(even the outside)
===========
for lubing other cubes do the same,maybe even take them apart,but i wouldn't bother since maru dries off in 2-3 days
--------
if your cube pops a lot take a screwdriver and tighten the cube 
that is all.


----------



## ScottTheCuber (Jan 20, 2014)

Step half: Get dayan 2x2 screw driver and lube
Step one: put screwdriver on screw head 
Step two: Twist the screwdriver
Step Three: Continue Screwing until you feel comfortable with the tension.

For lubing
Step half: Get dayan 2x2 screw driver and lube
Step one: Take lube
Step Two: Put a drop of lube in the dayan 2x2


----------



## AFatTick (Jan 21, 2014)

I just lubed core and pieces with Traxxas 50k. Seems to be the only cube (I only own 1 2x2) that acts well to 50k lube to the pieces. hmmm... The springy sound will go away like magic when lubed. The lubed pieces made it feel lumpy but smooth. I cannot recall any speed change though.


----------



## pipkiksass (Jan 21, 2014)

Daniel Mizrahi said:


> MYBE SEND ME JUST A NORMAL VIDEO?



http://lmgtfy.com/?q=how+to+lube+dayan+2x2

Seriously - it takes less time to do a google search than to create an unnecessary thread. Either of the top two videos that come up with this search will do you nicely.


----------



## Daniel Mizrahi (Jan 21, 2014)

pipkiksass said:


> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=how+to+lube+dayan+2x2
> 
> Seriously - it takes less time to do a google search than to create an unnecessary thread. Either of the top two videos that come up with this search will do you nicely.




can you give me how to tension ?


----------



## DELToS (Feb 18, 2016)

*How to set up a DaYan 2x2?*

So every stock DaYan 2x2 I've ever tried pops every time I lock up or try to corner-cut 45 degrees. I'm finally getting one of my own as I've heard everywhere that it's the best on the market, but how do I set it up so it doesn't pop? If it helps at all, I have weight 2 and weight 3 lube from TheCubicle.us. I'd also rather not purchase any other lube.


----------



## AlexMaass (Feb 18, 2016)

maru is love maru is life


----------



## Jbacboy (Feb 19, 2016)

Daniel Mizrahi said:


> can you give me how to tension ?



Sarcastic answer: with a screwdriver 
Non-sarcastic answer: slightly tighter may be better for a Dayan 2x2, as it can be difficult to get a perfect tension. It is all personal preference though.


----------

